# [SOLVED] Vista not compatible with router?



## rebel_son (May 1, 2008)

OK so i got a bit of a problem here. I have a laptop operating on vista and a D-link router. Previously i've connected wirelessly and they worked fine together, but now i want to use my laptop where the wireless network doesn't reach to, so instead i've run an ethernet cable. When i plug it into my laptop, it goes to "indentifying network" and then finally comes up and says that it either has only a local connection, or limited connectivity. At first i thought maybe it was just that the ethernet wire was too long --but i tried plugging it into another computer (really old Mac OS 9) and the internet works on that. Could it be that my router won't work with vista somehow and if that is the problem, how can i fix it? Do i need to get a new router?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

rebel_son,

I don't believe the issue is with your router, but rather the Local Area Network adapter settings on your VISTA PC and/or the cable. If the same cable worked OK with your old MAC, then it's probably NOT the cable - unless you're trying to run FAST Ethernet and the distance is such that your cable is too long. You could try a shorter cable between the router and your Vista PC and see if that helps.

Go into your Networking applet under Vista's Control Panel and make sure that your wired Local Area Network connection is "enabled" and make sure the TCP/IP settings aren't configured manually. When you connect this Vista PC to your router, do you get a LINK light on both your PC and D-Link Router? The fact that you can connect to the router on the SAME PC via WiFi and via Wired connection on your old MAC, tells me that the router is properly connecting to the Internet and the wired/WiFi connections are working.

Try going into Vista's Network applet under control panel and temporarily DISABLE your wireless adapter (right-click on device and click "disable"). With the wired connection enabled and connected to your router - see if this allows your wired connection to work. You can always re-enable your wireless connection similar to the way you disabled it.

Try the suggestions I mentioned above - also, please reply with the EXACT make/model of your PC, D-Link router (model/rev), ISP name as well as make/model of your broadband modem, 

- John


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## rebel_son (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

Ok, I tried just a short cable and that seems to work fine but as soon as i plug it into the longer one it goes to "limited connectivity - unidentified network" I also tried all the other settings you both mentioned (i think) but still no luck. Johnhook, my laptop is an Acer Aspire 3050. My ISP is Xplornet (xplornet.com), the modem i guess would be a SurfBeam I.T.E. Modem/ model # SM2000. and my router is model #DI-524. This is frustrating how it'll work in any way except how i want it to! lol thanks, Hawk


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

rebel_son,

If the short cable is working, then the long cable is probably defective or the wrong type of cable (incorrect wiring). If possible try the suspect (long) cable on a different PC that isn't having problems. If it still doesn't work - toss that cable and get a new one.

- John


----------



## rebel_son (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*



johnhook said:


> rebel_son,
> 
> If the short cable is working, then the long cable is probably defective or the wrong type of cable (incorrect wiring). If possible try the suspect (long) cable on a different PC that isn't having problems. If it still doesn't work - toss that cable and get a new one.
> 
> - John


ok... i thought of that because i got the wire out of an old building my brother was remodeling and i had to splice a couple pieces together, but i used a tester on the cable and it seems fine --- besides its the same one that worked just last night on my old Mac. I don't think there can be anything wrong there but i don't know what the problem could be.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

rebel_son,

Are we talking about CAT5 twisted pair Ethernet wire? If so splicing is a "no-no" as it messes up the "twisting" which is how these cables shield themselves (opposing magnetic fields). Also CAT5 runs shouldn't exceed 100 meters.

Are you using 10BaseT or 100BaseT? A questionable cable might work on 10BaseT but fail on 100BaseT. I would replace the cable with a new one without splices.

- John


----------



## rebel_son (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

Well that explains a few things lol. i'm not sure why it would work with the old computer... i guess just to make me annoyed that it wouldn't work on mine. lol So now i tried just using a couple wires to put another antenna near my laptop. i tested it before i put the wires up and it seemed to work good. Then of course when i got done routing the wires it just wouldn't work at all. I guess it isn't my day lol. any other ideas how i can get an internet connection about 50 yards from the router? I probably just need a good wire but i don't go to town very often and i was hoping to do this without needing to buy anything. anyways, thanks, Hawk


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

rebel_son,

50 Yards = 45.72 Meters so you're well within the 100 meter distance limitation.

I'm not sure you can actually BUY a pre-made CAT5 or CAT6 cable of that length but they're NOT hard to make if you have the bulk wire, RJ45 connectors and a crimping tool.

OR, you can go to:

http://www.cablewholesale.com/specs/10x8-02150.htm

and purchase a 60 foot CAT6 cable (better than CAT5) for $15.13 plus shipping & handling.

- John


----------



## rebel_son (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

Ok, thanks, but i'm just still kinda stuck on this idea -- i'm wondering if there would be some way to splice the wire and keep it twisted so it works. I dunno for sure. I guess where theres a will theres a way! lol ok, thanks, Hawk


----------



## rebel_son (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

Oh -- got another question -- can you plug more than one cable together? that way instead of just twisting the wires together, i could put a female end on one cable and male end on the other and just plug them together. Could i make something like that work somehow?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

rebel_son,

Yes, you could probably find an RJ45 coupler or wire the blank end to an RJ45 jack and plug another CAT5 cable into that jack - but again - not a recommended configuration. The BEST solution is a single, uninterrupted CAT5 or preferrably a CAT6 cable with RJ45 jacks on each end wired for as a standard Ethernet patch cord:

Needs to be wired as such:

http://www.ertyu.org/steven_nikkel/ethernetcables.html

- John


----------



## rebel_son (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

Ok thanks, i think i'll just try this and see how it goes. Wish me luck! lol


----------



## rebel_son (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

Whoooooo!!!!!! Got it going -- ended up needing two splices tho. So i guess the real problem was just that i had the color codes all screwed up -- i guess i'm color blind lol But anyways its working now!


----------



## bouli (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Vista not compatible with router?*

this has helped me tremendously. To date, according to the network I was in I was often unable to log into a vpn connection - red cross next to each vpn in my Connect to a network list. Following johnwill' advice - disabling IPhelper and IPv6 (what ever that is) made these connections available. This has helped me sooooo much. Many thanks


----------

